# A look at the 3520c



## EastmansWoodturning (Jun 26, 2017)

Powermatic 3520c There Facebook has some info on it.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 2


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 26, 2017)

looks sexy, any word on a price point yet?


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jun 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> looks sexy, any word on a price point yet?


Not that I have heard yet.


----------



## woodman6415 (Jun 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> looks sexy, any word on a price point yet?


Talked to sales at AAW symposium... they were tight lipped about price .. but would talk your ear off about new features..

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Jun 26, 2017)

Under lathe lighting? I guess there's nothing like a string of blue LEDs to make the shavings on the floor shine.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## Spinartist (Jun 26, 2017)

Sweet looking lathe!!! 

My 3520A had serial # 0018 .

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## NeilYeag (Jun 26, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> looks sexy, any word on a price point yet?



Might be one of those things, "if you have to ask about the price you can not afford it!!". I am for sure I can not....

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## EastmansWoodturning (Jun 26, 2017)

NeilYeag said:


> Might be one of those things, "if you have to ask about the price you can not afford it!!". I am for sure I can not....


You and me both. My 3520 b is just fine


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Jun 27, 2017)

Thanks for the picture, Todd. Since I like to spend a lot of time behind the form near the chuck, the protruding spindle looks like it would be just right for me, but, I ain't gonna ask price. ........ Jerry


----------



## Johnturner (Jul 1, 2017)

Purty - It sure is clean!


----------

